# Happy Birthday, HauntForum!



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And many more!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

*Happy B-Day, Hauntforum!!!*

Happy Birthday, you sexy beast, you! :googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

So how old are we?


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Bone Dancer said:


> So how old are we?


Here's what ZombieF had to say in the birthday write-up:

"Happy birthday to us! On April 12, 2004 the Unpleasant Street Forums were born.

In June of 2006 we moved the forums to HauntForum.com and thus the site as you know it was born."


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Happy Birthday HauntForum! (the happiest place on Earth...no...it isn't Disney...it is this place) I love you HauntForum!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Happy birthday! What a wonderful place to hang out with like-minded people.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1377&pictureid=17124


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday and many more to a great forum!!!!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday Haunt Forum!!! Congratulations Zombie F, forum Mods, and Loyal Members!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to us!
Happy Birthday to us!
Happy Birthday to a1booboo, Aaron636r, Aaronster, AaronVanZileArt, abaron13, abba3939, Abby Normal, abc_warbot, .... Oh, the heck with it, Happy Birthday everybody.


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*Happy birthday to the forum!!!! And thanks to all you scary folks that work on it!!!*


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Happy birthday Haunt Forum!!!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!   
When (& where) is the party to celebrate??


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

YAY - Happy Birthday Haunt Forum!!!!!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

WOW! Well Happy Birthday HF, and here's to many, many more!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Happy birthday Haunt Forum!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, haunt Forum!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Boy, do I feel like a slacker! I've been sick for the past few weeks and I missed our 7th Birthday on April 12th. Thanks for the warm wishes, fiends!!!

Apart from being sick, I've got some big stuff I've been working on for later this year.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

RoxyBlue said:


> Here's what ZombieF had to say in the birthday write-up:
> 
> "Happy birthday to us! On April 12, 2004 the Unpleasant Street Forums were born.
> 
> In June of 2006 we moved the forums to HauntForum.com and thus the site as you know it was born."


Wow, I remember Unpleasant Street. Look at where we are now - thanks, Dave and Happy Birthday Haunt Forum! Like Jana said: the happiest (and creepiest) place on Earth!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I guess it's our 9th B-Day if you count the Unpleasant Street days. Holy crap.


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HAUNT FORUM!!!


----------

